# Why ICT skill Business Analyst is under subject matter Business process outsourcing?



## koushik704 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hello, 

I am from Bangladesh and I want to apply under critical skills visa. I have a bachelor degree (4 years) in computer science and engineering. I have 8 years of experience as a Business Analyst (IT). I have a confusion here about my qualification and experience. I would appreciate if someone could help me out to understand.

According to the critical skills list provided by DHA it seems my skills are listed. 









But the Classification of Education Subject Matter for this skill is "Business process outsourcing (BPO)". I am not sure how this subject matter is aligned with this skill as there are some other skills like software development engineers and managers listed are also have generally an IT subject as a qualification. 

Now, my question is -

1. Can I still apply and assess my qualification of computer science and engineering and skill as a business analyst from IITPSA?
2. If not where to assess my skill? What is the relevant degree/qualification for the subject matter BPO?

Immigration countries like australia, canada accept business analyst skill under IT qualification. 

I would appreciate if you please answer me.

Thanks
Koushik


----------



## revk (Jun 29, 2015)

koushik704 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am from Bangladesh and I want to apply under critical skills visa. I have a bachelor degree (4 years) in computer science and engineering. I have 8 years of experience as a Business Analyst (IT). I have a confusion here about my qualification and experience. I would appreciate if someone could help me out to understand.
> 
> ...


Hi Koushik,

Did you manage to get your query answered? If yes, could you please post the answer here for the benefit of other applicant?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

The main things to consider are whether your occupation is on the critical skills list and whether you have the relevant qualifications and experience.

You seem to meet all the criteria, so the next step is to apply for SAQA and registration with the professional body, IITPSA.

That is sufficient. 

The visa will be issued for Business Analyst, so as long as you work as a Business Analyst, it will be fine.


----------



## revk (Jun 29, 2015)

Fynbos said:


> The main things to consider are whether your occupation is on the critical skills list and whether you have the relevant qualifications and experience.
> 
> You seem to meet all the criteria, so the next step is to apply for SAQA and registration with the professional body, IITPSA.
> 
> ...


Hi Fynbos,

If we ignore the Classification column (viz "BPO") and look at only the Occupation column in the critical skills list, then various occupations seem to be overlapping. 

For example, an "Integrated Developer" or "Solutions Architect" under the ICT Classification could also apply under "Software Development Engineer" occupation under BPO classification....which category should one apply under then?

Basically, I'm asking if it is ok to ignore the "Classification" column and look at only the "Occupation" column in critical skills list?

Thanks!


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi, 

Yes, ignore the classification.

Choose an occupation and register with the appropriate professional body.


----------

